# Coastal Herbicide from Sipcam



## kered (May 15, 2019)

Has anyone used this yet? It came out late last year. Its a mix of Imazaquin, prodiamine, and simazine. I've thought about picking up a half gallon jug but haven't found anyone that's actually used it.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Following this as well. Also I have prodiamine and simazine on hand. If coastal is an effective herbicide could I roll my own by getting some imazaquin?


----------



## GPLC90 (Oct 14, 2020)

Any updates???


----------

